# Audi Driver awards



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

The TT Owners Club would like to thank all the people that supported them and help them win *2 awards *at the Audi Driver International awards last night 8) 8) 8)

*








Best Audi Club Event 2005









Best Audi Club Communications 2005 *

It was a good night  Next year we should book a couple of tables!!!


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

well done to the ttoc and all the good and hard work they do and dont for get a ttoc member won best modded scetion of the concors :wink:


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

[smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=cheers.gif]

Woo hoo. Well done to all you TTOC committee members. Now how do you top that 

Moley


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Woohoo indeed!!! 

Excellent news Mark.. Many congrats to all the committee and all the members who make this such a great club to be part of


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

YELLOW_TT said:


> well done to the ttoc and all the good and hard work they do and dont for get a ttoc member won best modded scetion of the concors :wink:


Who was that then?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

NaughTTy said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > well done to the ttoc and all the good and hard work they do and dont for get a ttoc member won best modded scetion of the concors :wink:
> ...


did'nt catch his name but he was a right good looking lad some say he has a love of pies :lol:


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Well done to Nutts and crew! [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

p.s. What is the communications award about?


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

Yes well done to all involved


----------



## 500RED (Jul 30, 2005)

Thank you to all the organisers, I have great time.


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

scoTTy said:


> Well done to Nutts and crew! [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
> 
> p.s. What is the communications award about?


Not exactly sure :roll: but is most probably absoluTTe


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

NaughTTy said:


> Woohoo indeed!!!
> 
> Excellent news Mark.. Many congrats to all the committee and all the members who make this such a great club to be part of


Exactly what Paul said - Well done indeed.


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Let me re-iterate...

It's the members that make this such a fantastic club 8)


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

Glad to see that the club came out well.

What were the votes like? did you get a number?

Who got to go?


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

DXN said:


> Glad to see that the club came out well.
> 
> What were the votes like? did you get a number?
> 
> Who got to go?


I posted up a thread in events asking for people to attend. The committee were all busy and no-one posted to say they would come along  I struggled, 'cos it's my weekend with the kids. Lou looked after them whilst I went with no other TT Owners   

Next year we WILL be booking a few tables


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=51151


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

Did you get to drink 10 peoples wine LOL

Should be better next year.

You'll just have to make the annual event even better and win again :wink:


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

DXN said:


> Did you get to drink 10 peoples wine then ? LOL
> 
> Should be better next year.
> 
> You'll just have to make the annual event even better :wink:


Thanks to Dave at the TTShop I didn't have to sit on a table by myself  So at least I had some company :roll: 

WRT voting... you don't get to know the numbers, but a couple of thousand people voted in each category


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

As a newbie all I can say is that I am suprised the club has not won them before now. The members and the committee are all "nutters". You should all be justifiably proud of having such a fantastic club [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Congratulations to every single member [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## Grauditt (Nov 29, 2004)

I agree, well done everyone involved and all us mere mortal members 

All I can say is that if the communication award IS for absoluTTe then I've got no doubt that our new editor will have no problem in hanging onto that award next year :roll: :wink:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

nutts said:


> DXN said:
> 
> 
> > Glad to see that the club came out well.
> ...


Well done Mark and the committee [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Shame I couldn't make it this year. It was brilliant the last couple of years and a table (or tables) for the TTOC would be super 8)


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Grauditt said:


> I agree, well done everyone involved and all us mere mortal members
> 
> All I can say is that if the communication award IS for absoluTTe then I've got no doubt that our new editor will have no problem in hanging onto that award next year :roll: :wink:


Less of the 'mere mortal members' - the members are the Club and voted. The Club is the Members. I took some comments before Gaydon about the Committee being elitist and not being in with the members - THAT HURTS - we all spent a lot of time in the bar, but did need to get the final stuff sorted for the Sunday (especially Lee who did a great job!).

The Committee do put a lot of their own time and effort into the Club (and no expenses!) but its for member benefit. We could do with some more help at the mo, in some areas so if you want to contribute to an award winning Club - pm NuTTs or CliveD


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

R6B TT said:


> Grauditt said:
> 
> 
> > I agree, well done everyone involved and all us mere mortal members
> ...


This is definately a case of the Force being with the Members, the more members that get involved the greater the force!!!!! May the force be with us all 8) 8)


----------



## Grauditt (Nov 29, 2004)

ObiWan said:


> R6B TT said:
> 
> 
> > Grauditt said:
> ...


Indeed.

And all this time here was me thinking that I _*was *_ contributing and helping the club - oh well :roll:

Reading Robbs comments again I think (hope) he has just mis-interpreted my comment as it was intended to offend anyone :?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Grauditt said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> > R6B TT said:
> ...


Is there a word missing, Graeme :wink: :lol:


----------



## Grauditt (Nov 29, 2004)

Oops 

n't was missing :lol:


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Graeme, no offence takem or intended - and if you're anyway near the Four Marys in Linlithgow on this friday at 5:30 I'll buy you a pint!


----------



## Grauditt (Nov 29, 2004)

Damn it, missed that one :roll: Never mind, just put it on your tab for next time :wink:


----------

